# Another missing hiker - this one found alive



## Anonymous (Sep 4, 2001)

http://www.boston.com/news/daily/04/missing_hiker.htm

Kind of a dumb move to hike without a map, compass, or matches, and in sandals, don't you think?


----------



## hikergrrl (Sep 7, 2001)

Interesting story!

Sounds like the guy had a fair deal of hiking experience, actually.

The positive things about this story was that the guy was a public figure, he admits he made some dumb moves, and is publicizing it in the media to prevent someone else from doing likewise.

And he seemed no worse for wear. That's good.

I know some people who have hiked a LOT, yet insist on "going minimalist."

And they make fun of my heavy mid-summer pack - hat, sweater, jacket, mitts, flashlight, first aid stuff, etc...

- And I have photos of them bundled up in my clothes on various windy summits.

I expect that from newbies, not people who have hiked for over 10 years and still rely on someone else to take care of them. Forgetting something, OK, it happens. Making it a routine, not cool.


----------

